# בד ריפוד העומד בפני חתולים



## tamalula (1/3/13)

בד ריפוד העומד בפני חתולים 
החתולה שלי הרסה את הספות. אני שוקלת לרפד אותן, אבל צריכה המלצה על בד עמיד בפני ציפורני החתולה.


----------



## גן חיות (1/3/13)

מצטרפת לשאלה 
אני שוקלת לקנות בעתיד הלא מאד רחוק (אבל לא מאד קרוב) רהיטים חדשים. ספות, קורסאות, כסאות מרופדים, מיטות - כולם סובלים אצלי(13 חתולים בבית ) .אשמח להצעות לבדים/דמוי עור וכו' שעמידים יחסית בפני חתולים.


----------



## תולעת הגשם (2/3/13)

בדים עמידים לחתולים -קצת מניסיוני 1. עור או דמוי עור - יש חתולים שלא נוגעים בהם כי אין להם חוטים והם חלקים. אבל גם הם- עלולים לקפוץ על הכיסא או על הספה ואז במקרה לנעוץ ציפורן . מספיק נעיצה אחת כדי לגרום לחור. יש סיכון בקניית רהיטי עור שהם יקרים וכל פגם אקראי נראה לעין ולא ניתן לתיקון. 
2. ריפוד קנבס הוא אהוב החתולים כי הוא אריג גס עם חוטי שתי וערב. אצלי ריפוד כזה החזיק מעמד בקושי חודש ואחר כך כבר אי אפשר היה להסתכל על הריפוד החדש. 
3. ריפוד חלק דמוי קטיפה, אצלי החתול כן מנסה לשרוט אבל לא ממש מצליח ( אני קוצצת את קצות הציפורניים) , אני מאמינה שבמשך הזמן הבד יפגע , אבל בינתיים - אין בעיות
3. צריך בד צפוף עם חוטים דקים והעיקר לדעתי זה לא כל כך הבד כמו קשיות הכריות. אם הן חזקות וקשות, החתול רואה בהן מתקן גרוד לכל דבר. צריך כריות רכות נעימות ושוקעות. הן לא נותנות קונטרה ואין לו כיף לשרוט. כמו כן חשוב שהידיות של הספות- יהיו ללא ריפוד!
4. כל חתול פוגע שונה ברהיטים וקשה לדעת מראש. אני מציעה לקנות סט לא יקר שיהיה ניתן להחליף את ציפיות הכריות וגם לכבס אותן. החתולים יושבים על הספה ויש כמובן כתמים ושינויי צבע. שלחתי כמה פעמים תמונות ואם תרצו שנית - אפשר במסר.


----------



## מאמארוני (3/3/13)

יצא לי 
לבדוק בחנות בד שנקרא טפלון, והוא מגיע בצבעים ובאמת ארוג בצפיפות מאוד גבוהה ועם איזשהו ציפוי שעמיד לשריטות. מה שכן, זה היה יקר אש, הסלון עלה כ 5000 יותר בגלל הבד. אני פשוט קונה רהיטים בסכום שלא עולה על 3000 שקל, לפעמים פחות, ובערך כל שלוש שנים מחליפה הכל. אין בד עמידבאמת, הקטיפה יותר עמידה והחוטים הבולטים בקנווס מתפרקים מיד, אבל אין קסמים.


----------



## תולעת הגשם (4/3/13)

באמת יש בד מופלא כזה, דק אבל חזק שלא יאמן מהבד הזה עושים מנהרות מסתור לחתולים למשחק, כמו בתמונה. החתול לא יכול להרוס בד זה,הוא סינטטי דמוי בד ניילון אולי דמוי בת מצנחים. ותאמינו לי שהוא מאוד מנסה. איני יודעת אם אפשר לצפות בבת כזה כריות ספה. אבל אם כן - אז מומלץ. בד לא ננשך, לא נחרר ולא נשרט, בכל מאמאצי החתול. אין בו פגם.


----------



## אוצה (3/3/13)

שאלה נהדרת 
החתול שלנו ריטש סלון מריפוד בוקלה.
אח"כ קנינו סלון מעור (החצי שלי טען בלהט שחתולים לא מרטשים עור)- המצב היה איום ונוא ולא עברו חודשיים והסלון נראה כמו אחרי הפצצה.

מאידך החתולה שלי החדשה לא נוגעת בעור.

אז אני באמת לא יודעת מה להמליץ.


----------



## tamalula (3/3/13)

ריפוד העומד בפני חתולים 
אוצה, תודה על התגובה שלך, אני לא מעוניינת בריפוד עור, לפי נסיון של הבת שלי, אחרי שבוע כבר היו חורים במושביםץ


----------



## elin86 (3/3/13)

שאלה טובה. גם אנחנו חיפשנו סלון כזה 
אחרי שהיה לנו סלון עם מסגרת דמוי עור וכריות בד והידיות נראו זוועה.. הכריות קצת פחות, החלטנו להחליף
שללנו עור/דמוי עור והלכנו על בד שחשבנו שהוא דחוס והיא לא תהרוס.. אז הפתעה.. על הספות כבר נהיו לולאות של הציפורניים של הגברת.. אנחחנו גוזרים לה ואולי היא לא עושה בכוונה אבל כשהיא מזנקת היא נתפסת בספה וזה נורא!
הספות אצלינו רק שבועיים.. ועלו הרבה כסף.. ממש מבאס!
עכשיו אנחנו שוברים את הראש מה לשים על.. כיסוי זה מכוער.. זו ממש בעיה..
הנה הספות


----------



## liorge2 (3/3/13)

נכון אני משוחד אבל... 
צריך להשקיע במתקן גירוד טוב !
ולשלב אותו ביחד עם קצת חינוך
ברוב המקרים החתולים יעזבו את הספות או לפחות יחלקו את זמנם בין הספה למתקן גירוד
מתקן גירוד טוב אומר מתקן חזק ,יציב וגבוה.
אם כבר משקיעים כמה אלפים בסלון חדש שווה להשקיע עוד קצת במתקן גירוד איכותי.


----------



## tamalula (3/3/13)

בד לריפוד עמיד בפני חתולים 
ניסיתי מתקן גירוד לפני מס' שנים ולא עזר.
אין לי תכניות להחליף את הסלון אלא רק לרפד אותו מחדש עם בד שימנה גירודים של החתולה.


----------



## יוליה6דימה (3/3/13)

אז רק אצלי החתולים אוהבים לגרד את הקירות? 
אצלי החתולים לא נוגעים בסלון(דמוי עור) אבל הכיסאות סובלים(בד) מהם והקירות .אני צריכה לקנות להם מתקן גירוד לתלות על הקיר....


----------

